# ICS Status bar theme



## _dennis_

I built this using UOT and some tweaking. It is a honeycomb/ICS theme for the status bar Wifi/Data/Signal icons, and moves the clock to the center.

I used Nagmier's update zip, removed the formatting of system, and the symlinks and permission settings.

I used a few guides to learn some of the xml hacking involved.

http://www.multiupload.com/2C7018437T

I have only tested this on MY device and with EK1.....if anything goes wrong for you with this file, it only updates /system/app/SystemUI.apk so just adb push a backup, or reflash your /system partition.

Oh and the name is Ice Cream Strat......ateast for now


----------



## _dennis_

Forgot to mention. I could not find a 4G icon with the same look, so the 4G icon is stock.


----------



## Synzael

Doesn't work on my droid, when I try to install with root manually it tells asks me for permission to install non market, I fix and allow, I install and it returns application not installed. Tried ADB gave me a Certifcates error <install_parse_failed_no_certificates>, if i try the -s modifier the install fails on wrong directory.


----------



## _dennis_

Synzael said:


> Doesn't work on my droid, when I try to install with root manually it tells asks me for permission to install non market, I fix and allow, I install and it returns application not installed. Tried ADB gave me a Certifcates error <install_parse_failed_no_certificates>, if i try the -s modifier the install fails on wrong directory.


It is in update.zip format for install through CWR.
If you want to update manually you need to:
Option 1:
1) put zip on computer
2) unzip
3) open cmd in folder where you placed unzipped SystemUI.apk
4) type 'adb remount'
5) type 'adb push SystemUI.apk /system/app/SystemUI.apk'
6) type 'adb reboot'
7) wait for reboot
Or Option 2:
Using root explorer:
Extract SystemUI.apk from the zip file.
Select goto extract folder
Long press SystemUI.apk
Select copy or move 
Goto /system/app/
Press mount R/W
Press paste
Reboot phone

On a side note, I have been messing around a bit more and made the 911 location icon invisible, and changed the data icons, I need to recolor the icons to fit better then will post the updated files this weekend I hope.

Can some one tell me the default color of the notification pull down item text and background? As in if you have a new email what color is the text and background of the notification?
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------

